# ارجو التثبيت(المراجل البخاريه)



## el_rayes (4 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ارجو تثبيت هذا الموضوع
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبه الشهر الكريم وبمناسبه هذا الشهر قررت ان اكتب اليكم موضوع رائع عن الغلايات فلا تنسوا الدعوات فى هذا الشهر لاخيكم نبدا الموضوع

المراجل البخارية

تعريف المراجل وأنواعها:-
المراجل البخارية في أبسط صورة هي عبارة عن وعاء ذو مساحة سطح تسخين وسعة من المياه محدودتين وفيه يستخدم مصدر حراري لرفع درجة حرارة المياه إلى درجة الغليان وإنتاج كمية محدودة من البخار.
وفكرة إنشاء مرجل بدأت معها ملاحظة جيمس وات بأنة عند تسخين المياه فإنه يتولد بخار له قدرة على تحريك الأجسام ( أي أنه له قدرة لإحداث شغل) . 
وكانت الدراسة لإمكانية التحكم في البخار المتولد حتى يمكن الاستفادة من طاقة هذا البخار في الأغراض الميكانيكية : 
1- تم عمل مرجل لتوليد البخار كما بالشكل رقم ( 1- أ ) ، وشكل( 1- ب ) وكان الفقد عالي جدا في الطاقة الحرارية للوقود والمساحة صغيرة فبدأ التفكير في تطوير المرجل .
وبدأ التطوير في المراجل من حيث :

1 ) الإقلال من الفقد الحراري.
2 ) زيادة سطح التسخين.

2- وتم التوصل إلى تعديل المرجل السابق كما بالشكل 2( أ، ب ).
وبذلك تم الحصول على:

1 ) زيادة مساحة سطح التسخين.
2 ) تقليل الفقد الحراري.

3- توصل كوشران لعمل مرجل كما بالشكل رقم ( 3 ) وفيه يتم تنظيم دخول الوقود وخروج الغازات معها للاحتفاظ بنفس الفكرة السابقة وكان له مميزات عن الأنواع المعروفة وقتذاك من حيث:

1 ) له حجرة حريق خاصة.
2 ) استخدام الطوب الحراري لأول مرة.
3 ) كمل مسارات للغا للاستفادة بها.
4 ) زيادة مساحة التسخين.
5 ) سعة كبيرة نسبيا.
6 ) كفاءة كبيرة نسبيا.

- ثم قام كورتس بتصميم مرجل وفضل أن يكون أفقيا حيث كانت الأنواع الموجودة رأسية كما بالشكل رقم ( 4 )

- ثم قام بتعديلة بتعريج المواسير لزيادة سطح التسخين كما بالشكل ( 5 ).

- ثم قام لانكشير بعمل مرجل كما بالشكل رقم ( 6 ).

- ثم قام بتعديلة كما بالشكل ( 7 ) والهدف من التعديل هو:

* زيادة سطح التسخين.
* الإقلال من الفقد الحراري.

- بدأت دراسة المراجل تدخل المجال التجاري – فبدأت شركة بابكوك وولكوكس بعمل مرجل كما بالشكل رقم ( 8 ). 
- مرجل ذو مواسير مياه وهو من النوع ذو المواسير العدلة. 

- ثم تم تعديل المرجل السابق وإنتاج مراجل بابكولك و ولكوكس المعدل كما بالشكل رقم ( 9 ) .
وهو مرجل ذو مواسير مياه عدلة.

- وتم تعديله مرة أخرى وإنتاج مرجل كما بالشكل رقم ( 10 ).
وهو مرجل مواسير مياه ذو مواسير مكوعة ومثل هذا التعديل أعطى إمكانيات:-

1 ) زيادة سطح التسخين.
2 ) الإقلال من الفقد الحراري.
3 ) زيادة كمية البخار المولد وزيادة ضغط البخار وإمكانية تزويده بمحمص للبخار ورفع درجة حرارته. 

مراجل القاطرات

ويستخدم هذا النوع في قاطرات السكك الحديدية ويمكن استخدامه أيضا في محطات توليد البخار وهو من طراز أنابيب اللهب حيث تمر الغازات داخل مواسير ويتم تجميع غازات الاحتراق في صندوق العادم ثم المدخنة.
وعادة يكون:
قطر البرميل = 2م 
طول البرميل = 4.5 م
مساحة سطح التسخين = 200 م2
ومزود بمحمص كما بالشكل رقم ( 11 ).

المــراجل ذات مواســــير المياه
Water Tube Boiler

نتناول هذا النوع بالتفصيل فهو الأكثر شيوعا في شركات الصناعة:

يتكون المرجل من الأجزاء الرئيسية الآتية:-

- الغلاية Drum
- مواسير المياه Water Tubes 
- مجمعات المواسير(الهيدرات ) Headers 
- الفرن Furnace 
- الفونية Burner 
- المحمص Super Heater 
- الموفر Economizer 
- سخان الهواء Air Heater 
- المدخنة Stake 
- مباني المرجل (بالطوب الحراري) Fire Bricks 

ملحقات ضرورية للمرجل :-

- مروح ة الهواء Forced Draft Fan
- مروحة سحب الغازات Induced Draft Fan 
- طلمبات تغذية المياه Feed Water Pumps 
- طلمبات الوقود (المازوت ) Fuel Pumps 
- سخانات الوقود Fuel Heaters 
- يلوف الأمان Safety Valves 
- أجهزة التحكم في تشغيل المرجل Controls 
- أجهزة القياس Measurement Instruments 
- خزانات الوقود والمياه Tanks 
- تبلوه تشغيل المرجل Control Panel 
- الدياريتر Dearator 
 - الهيابات Soat Blowers 

الأجزاء الرئيسية :-

1- الغلاية Drum :-

* اسطوانية الشكل من الصلب السميك . 
* يتصل بها مواسير من أسفل . * بها حاجز داخلي يفصل حيز البخار عن حيز المياه .
* يركب عليها من أعلى البلف الرئيسي للبخار وبلف الأمان .
* يتصل بها خط المياه من الموفر إن وجد .

- وحيث أن الغلاية والهيدرات والمواسير تمثل أوعية الضغط بالمرجل وبها يتم رفع الضغط ودرجة الحرارة للماء والبخار حتى المواصفات المطلوبة للتشغيل .. 
لذا يلزم ضرورة اختيار المعدن وسمك الغلاية والهيدرات والمواسير حتى لا يحدث انهيار لها عند درجة حرارة التشغيل المرتفعة . 

ولسلامة أسطح الغلاية أثناء التشغيل يلزم :-

* ضرورة التأكد من مواصفات المياه وخاصة فصل الأكسجين .
* عند الصيانة أو التوقف يلزم حفظ المرجل من التآكل الأوكسجينى ( الصدأ ) باستخدام مادة لها قابلية امتصاص الأكسجين من الهواء الجوى ووضعها في إناء مكشوف وتقفل الغلاية أو طلائها بالمواد الكيماوية المخصصة لذلك حيث يحفظها من الصدأ والنقر .

تأثير النقر في الغلاية:-

النقر Pitting هو إزالة أو فقد جزء من المعدن في أماكن مختلفة من سطح المعدن .
ويختلف عمق النقر من مكان لآخر ولذلك يجب قياس سمك الغلاية كل مدة فإذا وجد بها نقر يعاد حساب السمك بعد طرح عمق النقر ويعاد حساب ضغط التشغيل الجديد ويضبط بلف الأمان على الضغط الجديد .

2 - مواسير المياه Water Tubes:-

* تصل بين الغلاية والمجمعات.
* مصنوعة من الصلب وتتحمل الضغوط العالية .
* سمك الماسورة من 3 - 4 مم لتسهيل عملية الانتقال الحراري من غازات الاحتراق في الفرن إلى المياه داخل المواسير . 
* بها أكواع ومنحنيات مختلفة حسب تصميم المرجل ولزيادة مساحة سطح التسخين .

3- مجمعات المواسير Headers الهيدرات :-

* يوجد مجمع أو أكثر حسب تصميم المرجل .
* مصنعة من الصلب بقطر 150 – 200 – 250 مم بسمك 10 – 12 حسب الضغط 
* تتصل مواسير المياه بين الغلاية والمجمعات .

4- الفرن( بيت النار) Furnace:-

* حيز من الفراغ يحيط به مواسير المياه من كل جانب ويحتوى غازات الاحتراق الناتجة من حرق الوقود كما بالشكل (12 أ).
* يختلف حجم الفرن حسب طاقة الفرن وتصميمه .
* درجة حرارة الغازات في الفرن عالية تصل إلى أكثر من 1000 درجة مئوية.
* يجب أن يكون الفرن معزولا جيدا عن الهواء الخارجي حتى لا يكون هناك فقد في الطاقة الحرارية . 
* الشكل (12 ب) يوضح بيت النار لمرجل مصاص و مازوت ذو حصيرة قلابة .
* الشكل (12 ج ) يوضح بيت النار لمرجل مصاص ومازوت ذو حصيرة قلابة .

5- الفونية Burner (وتسمى المذررات ):-

* هي وسيلة حقن الوقود في فرن المرجل لحرقه .
* تختلف حسب تصميمها :-

1- الفونية الثابتة (المزرر الثابت ) 

أ - مذريات تزرير المازوت المباشر :

ويعتمد تذرية المازوت على ضغط المازوت ودرجة حرارته.. يصل ضغط المازوت إلى 20 كجم / سم2 ودرجة الحرارة 95 – 98 درجة مئوية ويجب ألا تصل درجة الحرارة إلى 100 درجة حتى لا تتحول المياه الموجودة في المازوت إلى بخار يتسبب في تقطيع اللهب . 

ب- مذريات تزرير المازوت بالبخار:

وتسمى لمبات حقن المازوت بالبخار وتعتمد ا لتذرية في هذه الحالة على ضغط البخار وليس على ضغط المازوت .
ضغط المازوت 14 كجم / سم2
ضغط البخار 15 كجم / سم2

2- الفونية الدوارة :-

عبارة عن مروحة تدور بسرعة عالية تصل إلى 500 ل / د. عندما يدخل المازوت بضغط 0.9كجم / سم2 يتحول إلى طاقة ميكانيكية (حركية) عاليا بسبب السرعة العالية ويسبب تذرية جزيئات الوقود داخل الفرن والجزء الدوار يسمى (الكوب). 

* الشكل (13) يوضح لمبات حقن المازوت المباشر،الشكل (14) يوضح الحقن بالبخار،الشكل (15) يوضح تذرية المازوت الميكانيكية .

ظاهرة الانفجار داخل بيت النار (الفرن) :-

* نتيجة سوء التشغيل للمبات المازوت (الفوانى) أو تلف دورة المازوت يؤدى إلى تسييل المازوت داخل بيت النار مكونا مازوت غير محروق (متراكم) .
ونظرا لارتفاع درجة حرارة الفرن وجود هواء زائد لزوم عمليات الحريق فإن المازوت المتراكم يشتعل مرة واحدة مسببا إنتاج حجم كبير من غازات الاحتراق داخل بيت النار مسببا الانفجار ويتسبب هذا الانفجار في تصديع مباني بيت النار وانهيار مواسير المياه بالحائط .

* نتيجة لتطاير جزء من المازوت المسيل مع غازات الاحتراق يلتصق هذا المازوت بمواسير المياه في بيت النار والمواسير بين الغلايات وقد يصل إلى مواسير سخان الهواء ويتسبب في حدوث انفجار في مواسير بيت النار – وحرق مواسير سخان الهواء لحدوث حريق بها عند توقف المرجل .

* لذلك يجب الاهتمام جيدا بالفوانى وتوصيلات المازوت حتى لا تحدث هذه الظواهر الخطرة .

- معدات حريق المصاص :-

أ ) مغذيات المصاص .
ب) مذريات المصاص .
ج ) حصيرة المصاص .

أ - مغذيات المصاص : 

تقوم مغذيات المصاص بتحديد الكمية المطلوب حريقها داخل بيت النار طبقا لحمل المرجل المطلوب والمصمم علية ، ويتم تحديد الكمية المطلوبة من المصاص طبقا لأقصى معدل تبخير للمرجل وعادة يستخدم ( 3 – 4) مغذيات للمرجل وتكون سرعة المغذى تتراوح من (( 9 – 16 )) لفة / دقيقة أو (( 25 – 40 )) م / دقيقه .

أنواع مغذيات المصاص :- 

1 ) الاسطوانة الدوارة :

وهى عبارة عن اسطوانة ذات قطر لا يقل عن 350 مم ولا يزيد عن 900مم ويثبت على سطحها الخارجي كباشات للمصاص وتتحرك الاسطوانة حركة دورانية داخل جسم من الصاج لتنقل المصاص إلى المذريات كما بالشكل (16) .
ويتم تغيير كمية المصاص بتغيير سرعة المغذى .

2 ) بريمة المصاص :

يستخدم أسلوب البريمة لنقل المصاص إلى المذرى كما هو موضح بالشكل (17 ) وكذلك يتم التحكم في كمية المصاص بتغير سرعة البريمة .

ب- مذريات المصاص :-

وظيفتها تذرية المصاص داخل بيت النار حتى يتم تجانسه مع هواء الحريق.

أنواعها :

1 ) مذرية المصاص الميكانيكية .
2 ) مذرية المصاص التي تعمل بضغط الهواء .

1 ) مذريات المصاص الميكانيكية :

وهى عبارة عن اسطوانة مركب عليها موجهات للمصاص وتدار بسرعة عالية حوالي 750r.p.m وتكون سرعة المذرى الخـطية حوالي450-50m/min كما بالشكل ( 18 ).

* ويراعى ضرورة الالتزام بتبريد الكراسي نظرا لظروف التشغيل ودرجات الحرارة العالية التي يتعرض لها المذرى وعادة يكون التبريد بالماء ، وصيانته مكلفة عن النوع الأخر وكفائتة منخفضة أيضا .

2 ) مذريات المصاص بضغط الهواء : 

وهى عبارة عن بواري وموجهات للهواء تساعد على خروج الهواء بالماء ، وصيانته مكلفة عن النوع الأخر وكفائتة منخفضة أيضا وخاصة ً ( مروحة هواء التذرية أو مروحة الهواء الثانوي) وهذا النوع يمتاز عن النوع الأول في سهولة وبساطة صيانته ، وانخفاض تكلفته، وتحقق الأسلوب الحديث لحريق المصاص وهو الحريق في بيت النار 
(( الحريق المعلق)) انظر الشكل (19) .

ج - حصيرة المصاص :-

هناك نوعان من الحصائر الشائعة الاستعمال .
1) حصيرة متحركة كما بالشكل (20 ) .
2) حصيرة قلابة كما بالشكل ( 21 ) .

إن تطوير الحصيرة يعنى ارتفاع معدل الوقود المحروق لكل وحدة المساحات للحصيرة كما أن تطوير المرجل يقصد به زيادة سطح التسخين حيث أنه كلما ارتفع معدل البخار المتولد للمرجل كلما لزم ذلك معدلات أكبر لحرق الوقود وبأسلوب تكنولوجي متقدم وخاصة بعد استخدام المواسير المكوعة لزيادة سطح التسخين ، والحصيرة هي نصف المرجل من ناحية الطاقة فهي المسؤلة مع بيت النار بالمغذى والمذري على حرق الوقود حريق كامل والإقلال من الفقد كالآتي:

أ ) فقد كفاءة الحصيرة وعادة لا يتعدى 2.5 % .
ب) فقد الحريق ببيت النار وعادة لا يتعدى 2.5 % .
ج ) فقد الإشعاع في بيت النار وعادة لا يتعدى 5 % .

6- المحمص Super Heater :

* يستعمل لرفع درجة حرارة البخار عند نفس الضغط .
* عبارة عن مجموعة كبيرة من المواسير على شكل ليات تتصل بماسورة البخار الرئيسية الخارجة من الغلاية . 
* يوضع المحمص في مسار غازات الاحتراق بعد خروجها من الفرن مباشرة .
* كلما ذادت مساحة سطح المحمص .. كلما ذاد الانتقال الحراري وبالتالي ترتفع درجة حرارة البخار. وبذلك يستفاد بأكبر كمية من كمية الحرارة وترتفع كفاءة المراجل .

أنواع المحمصات: 

1- محمص رأسي 
2- محمص أفقي

7- الموفرEconomizer :-

* يستعمل في رفع درجة حرارة مياه التغذية .
* عبارة عن عدد من ليات المواسير متصلة بمجمع ويتصل خروجه بالغلاية .
* يوضع الموفر في مسار غازات الاحتراق أسفل المحمص .
* كلما ذادت مساحة سطح الموفر كلما ارتفعت درجة حرارة مياه التغذية وبالتالي تزيد من كفاءة المرجل.
* سرعة المياه في مواسير الموفر (0.46- 0.92 م / ث )
* سرعة الغازات عند الموفر (4 -7 م/ث )
* في شركات السكر تكون مياه التغذية عادة عند درجة حرارة حوالي 90 درجة مئوية وحيث أن ضغط تشغيل المراجل غالبا يكون 23 كجم / سم2 (gauge) فإنه يلزم رفع درجة حرارة المياه داخل الغلاية قبل إضافة الحرارة الكامنة إلى حوالي 220 درجة أي أن هناك مجال كبير لرفع درجة مياه التغذية بواسطة استخدام الموفرات . الشكل ( 22 ) يوضح شكل الموفر .

* متاعب الموفر: 

عادة يتسبب الموفر في كثير من المتاعب الخاصة بالتشغيل والسبب في ذلك هو سوء المياه ألمستخدمه في التغذية للمراجل أو غازات الكبريت الناتجة من حرق المازوت .

1 ) ارتفاع نسبة الأكسجين بها بما يساعد على حدوث الثقوب .
2 ) تكوين رواسب بملفات الموفر .
3 ) تعرض الموفر لغازات الاحتراق فيكون عرضة لتراكم الراموده وله تأثير في حدوث الصدأ . 
4 ) إذا حدث ثقب في الموفر نتيجة التأثير الحامضى أو الأكسجينى فإن ذلك يساعد على تراكم الراموده المسحوبة في غازات المدخنة ويتسبب ذلك في انسداد منطقة الموفر ، وكذلك انسداد مواسير سخان الهواء.

- ولذلك تطالب بعض المصانع بإلغاء الموفر ،وسندها في ذلك أن المراجل اليابانية الحديثة ( تاكوما ) الموردة للشركة ليس بها موفر وهى مراجل ذات كفاءة عالية .

ولكن الحقيقة هي أن المصمم لم يغفل عن ذلك في مراجل تاكوما فجعل مساحة سطح سخان الهواء حوالي 82 % من مساحة سطح التسخين في المرجل ، بينما المراجل المزودة بموفرات وسخانات لا يزيد مساحة سطح التسخين لسخانات الهواء عن 45 % لذلك أضاف المصمم الموفر ولو قمنا بإلغاء الموفر كما يطالب البعض لفقدنا حوالي 4 % من الكفاءة الحرارية للمرجل .

* نظافة الموفر وصيانته:-

يقصد بنظافة الموفر هو نظافة ملفاته من الخارج من المناخ والراموده ويمكن استخدام المياه في ذلك ذو الهواء المضغوط أو البخار كما في سخان الهواء ، ويتم بعد ذلك كبس الموفر بالمياه المضغوطة والكشف عليه وتغيير الملفات التالفة ويراعى المحافظة على عزل المرجل لمنطقتي الموفر والسخان حتى لا يرتفع الفقد بالإشعاع وبالتالي تقل كفاءة المرجل .

* المسجلات اللازمة لتشغيل المرجل :-

1)	مسجل درجة حرارة الغازات عند دخولها للموفر.
2)	مسجل درجة حرارة الغازات عند خروجها من الموفر .
3)	مسجل السحب لغازات الاحتراق عند دخولها الموفر .
4)	مسجل السحب لغازات الاحتراق عند خروجها من الموفر.

ويستدل على ارتفاع الفقد في السحب بين 3 ،4 أن الموفر يحتاج إلى نظافة وأنه قد تم ترسيب راموده على ملفاته .

كما أن خروج الغازات بدرجة حرارة عالية وخروج المياه بدرجة حرارة منخفضة يقلل من كفاءة المرجل ويدل ذلك على عدم نظافة الموفر .

8- سخان الهواء Air Heater:-

* يستعمل لرفع درجة حرارة الهواء اللازم للاحتراق لرفع كفاءة الحريق .
* يركب السخان في مسار الغازات بعد الموفر وقبل خروجها إلى المدخنة.
* عبارة عن مبادل حراري تمر الغازات بداخل المواسير ويكون الهواء من خارجها. 
* سرعة الهواء في السخان 3 – 8 م / ث .
عادة ً تؤخذ 7 م / ث .
* يعتمد تركيب السخان والموفر على تصميم المرجل فهناك مراجل ليس بها سخان هواء وأخرى ليس بها موفر وثالثة بها الموفر وسخان الهواء. 

ولكن كل مراجل مواسير المياه بها محمص .

9- المدخنة Stack :- 

* يمر بها غازات الاحتراق إلى الجو .
* تختلف أبعادها (القطر – الارتفاع ) حسب تصميم المرجل ، وحسب وجود مروحة لسحب الغازات . أو تعتمد على السحب الطبيعيNatural Draft .
* يمكن تصنيعها من الصاج وتعزل بالطوب الحراري في بدايتها .
* تختلف درجة حرارة الغازات الخارجة من المدخنة حسب ارتفاع المدخنة ودرجة حرارة الجو المحيط .

10- مباني المرجل :- 

* بالطوب الحراري وتختلف نسبة الألو منيا فيه حسب درجة الحرارة .
* عند لهب الفونية نسبة الألو منيا 65% حيث درجة الحرارة تصل إلى2000 درجة مئوية .
* وداخل الفرن نسبة الألمونيا 45 % .
* الطوب له أشكال مختلفة حسب موقعة سواء خلف مواسير المياه بجوانب المرجل أو في أماكن أخرى .
* يجب العناية بالمباني جيدا مع استخدام مونة حرارية حتى لا يحدث أي تسريب للهواء داخل المرجل ويقلل من كفاءة الحريق .


*****************************
ملحقات ضرورية للمرجل :-

1- طلمبات تغذية المياه-:Feed Water Pump 

وهى غالبا طلمبات طاردة مركزية متعددة المراحل لتعطى ضغط عالي حوالي 1.25- 1.5 مثل ضغط المرجل .

* وقد تستعمل طلمبة واحدة لتغذية أكثر من مرجل . 
* ولتأمين تشغيل المرجل لا بد من وجود طلمبة تغذية تدار بواسطة تربينة بخارية .

2- الدياريتر Dearator :-

* يستعمل لفصل أو طرد الأكسجين من مياه التغذية .
* تمر المياه من طلمبات التغذية إليه قبل دخولها المرجل حتى نضمن عدم دخول مياه 
بها أكسجين إلى الموفر أو الغلاية ولذلك لمنع عملية التآكل الأكسجينى ( الصدأ ) .

3- طلمبات الوقود :-

* يتم بواسطتها حقن الوقود (المازوت ) إلى الفونية للحريق .
* غالبا ما تكون من الطلمبات الترسية أو البريمية .

4- مروحة الهواء Forced Draft Fan :-

* لضخ الهواء اللازم لعملية الحريق إلى الفونية .
* ضغط الهواء ( 140 – 160 مم ماء ) .

5- مروحة سحب الغازاتInduced D.F. :-

يعتمد وجودها على نوع السحب Draft في المرجل.
إذا كان السحب طبيعي Natural فلا توجد مروحة .
* وحيث أن كمية الغازات والهواء كبيرة فقدرة المروحة عالية .. وقد تدار في بعض المراجل بواسطة تربينة بخارية. 

6- يلوف الأمان Safety Valves :-

* بلف الأمان على الغلاية لضغط بخار التشغيل .
* بلف أمان على المحمص .

7- الخزانات Tanks:-

* للمياه المعالجة :

بعد محطة المعالجة لتغذية المرجل وهو خزان كبير .

* للوقود :

- خزان كبير لتموين المصنع بالمازوت .
- خزانات صغيرة للاستهلاك اليومي .

8- تبلوه تشغيل المرجل Control Panel :-

وهو تبلوه به معظم مفاتيح التشغيل لمعدات المرجل وكذلك يتصل بأجهزة التحكم في المرجل .. بحيث يمكن تشغيل المرجل من مكان واحد .. وبه أجهزة تسجيل القياسات (أمبير – ضغط – حرارة – التصريف ....الخ ) .

9- الهيابات Soat Blower :-

هي وسيلة لتنظيف أسطح مواسير المحمص والموفر وسخان الهواء من الكربون المترسب من غازات الاحتراق وتستعمل البخار في التنظيف .

10- سخانات المازوت Fuel Heaters :-

تستخدم لرفع درجة حرارة المازوت وخاصة في الشتاء لتقليل لزوجته عند الفونية لرفع كفاءة الحريق .. تصل درجة حرارة المازوت إلى 100 درجة مئوية .

11- أجهزة القياس Measuring Instruments :-

1- أجهزة تصرف:
- كمية مياه التغذية / س . - كمية البخار / س .
- كمية الوقود / س . - كمية مياه التفوير المستمر/ س .

2- أجهزة قياس الضغط :
- ضغط البخار المحمص . - ضغط بخار الغلاية .
- ،، مياه التغذية . - ،، الوقود .

3- أجهزة قياس درجات الحرارة .

4- جهاز قياس منسوب الضغط في الغلاية .

5- أجهزة قياس ضغط السحب للقياس عند النقط الآتية :

- غازات الاحتراق قبل سخان الهواء .
- ،، ،، بعد ،، ،، .
- الهواء عند دخول السخان .
- ،، ،، خروجة من السخان .
- ،، ،، عند صندوق الهواء للفونية .

6- جهاز تحليل الغازات Orsat متنقل: - 

لتحليل نسبة ك أ2 ، ك أ1 .

7- أجهزة التحكم Regulating &Controlling :- 

* أجهزة التحكم الأوتوماتيكي في كمية مياه التغذية .
* ،، ،، ،، ،، درجة حرارة البخار المحمص .
* ،، ،، ،، ،، ،، ،، الوقود .
* ،، ،، ،، ،، تصريف مروحة الغازات .
* ،، ،، ،، ،، ضغط الوقود .
* ،، ،، ،، ،، البخار اللازم للتذرية .
* ،، ،، ،، ،، ،، ،، لسخان الوقود .
* أجهزة التحكم الأوتوماتيكي في ضغط الدياريتر .
* ،، ،، ،، ،، منسوب الدياريتر .

.....................................................................
مشاكل المراجل البخارية وطرق علاجها 

تنقسم مشاكل المراجل إلى:

( أ ) مشاكل مياه التغذية .	
(ب) مشاكل إضافة المحاليل الكيماوية"محلول الصودا الكاوية 
ومحلول ثلاثي فوسفات الصوديوم "
(ج) مشاكل حريق الوقود .
( د) مشاكل المواسير وأوعية الضغط .

( أ) مشاكل مياه التغذية وطرق علاجها:
المشكلة: وجود عسر بمياه التغذية .
السبب: استخدام مياه غير معالجه .

طرق العلاج:
1- الكشف على كفاءة مبادلات إزالة العسر "الراتنج"وكذلك كميته لكل مبادل .
2- تنشيط الراتنج بالمبادلات والالتزام بمعدلات التشغيل وهى بمصانعنا 18ساعة عمل لكل مبادل وعمل دورتين تنشيط بدلا من واحدة .
3- الكشف على بلف غسيل المبادلات خوفا من أن يكون به تهريب .
4- معدل تصرف المحطة أعلى من المفروض ويتطلب ذلك خفض معدل التصرف إلى المعدل المفروض .
5 - عسر المياه الداخلة أعلى من المفروض ويتطلب إما إزالة عسر المياه مبدئيا باستخدام أساليب تهيئة المياه المعالجة أو خفض معدلات التصرف بحيث يتم خفض المعدل من المياه لكل لتر راتنج أقل من 10 لترمياه/ لتر حسب رقم العسر المبدئي للمياه الخام .
6- التأكد من عدم وجود مصادر لمياه التغذية سوى المياه المكثفة والمياه المعالجة.
7- عند ظهور عسر بمياه المرجل "داخل المرجل"يلزم إضافة محلول ثلاثي فوسفات الصوديوم بسرعة حتى نتخلص من العسر داخل المرجل وتنظيم عملية التفوير اللحظي .

المشكلة: وجود نسبة أكسجين ذائبة بمياه التغذية عالية تتسبب فى حدوث التآكل الأكسجيني لمعدن مواسير المرجل .
السبب: عدم إزالة الأكسجين الموجود بمياه التغذية .
علاجها: ضرورة التأكد من استخدام فاصل الغازات بكفاءة عالية قادرة على الوصول لنسبة تركيز الأكسجين في المياه الخارجة منه في حدود النسبة المقررة والتي تتوقف على ظروف تشغيل المراجل من حيث الشفط .
المشكلة: وجود زيت (زيوت معدنية ) في مياه التغذية والتي تتسبب في حدوث رغوة بالمراجل وتعمل كعازل لانتقال الحرارة .
السبب : تسرب مع المياه الراجعة من البخار المكثف من الآلات والعدد التي تعمل بالبخار وتستخدم المياه المكثفة منها .
علاجها : يمكن استخدام دياتيوم(Diatomite) وهو نوع من المسحوق البودرة ويستطيع خفض كمية الزيوت إلى 0.1 مجم/ لترأو استخدام الكيماويات التي تقوم بتجميع الزيت وترسيبة (Chemical Coagenlents) وعادة تستخدم مادة سلفات الألمونيوم مع مادة قلوية مثل الصودا الكاوية .

( ب) مشاكل إضافة المحاليل الكيماوية .


المشكلة : ارتفاع الرقم القلوي مما يعرض معدن المرجل للتقصف وتكوين الرغاوى وخطف المرجل .
السبب : إضافة المحاليل الكيماوية وخاصة أيدر وكسيد الصوديوم بنسبة عالية أكثر من المطلوب .
العلا ج : تفوير جزء من مياه المرجل وتغذية المرجل بمياه نظيفة حتى يتم ضبط الرقم القلوي له .

المشكلة : انخفاض الرقم الفوسفاتي مما يعرض معدن مواسير المرجل لتأثير التآكل الكيماوي .
السبب : كثرة وعدم انتظام إضافة المحاليل الكيماوية والتفوير المتتابع وبكميات كبيرة وعدم إضافة ثلاثي فوسفات الصوديوم والاكتفاء بإضافة أيدر وكسيد الصوديوم .

المشكلة : ارتفاع المواد الصلبة بمياه المرجل مما يعرض المرجل لتكوين قشور . وحدوث فوران في المرجل وتكوين رغاوى بإضافة أي كميات من الصودا .
السبب : استخدام مياه غير مناسبة لتغذية المرجل أو إضافة صودا كاوية بمعدلات كبيرة وغير منتظمة وعدم التفوير اللحظي .
العلاج : التفوير من المرجل والتأكد من استخدام مياه مناسبة لتغذية المرجل.

المشكلة : انخفاض الأس الأيدروجينى ويساعد ذلك على تدمير طبقة المجناتيت الحامية لمعدن مواسير المرجل .
السبب : وصول مياه ذات أس أيدروجينى منخفض للمرجل أو عدم الحفاظ على الرقم القلوي للمرجل .
العلاج : رفع الأس الأيدروجينى بالتأكد من الأس الأيدروجينى لمياه التغذية والتأكد من الرقم القلوي لمياه المراجل(داخل المرجل) . 
.........................................................
الفقد في المرجل

ينقسم الفقد في المرجل إلى جزئين أساسيين هما :

أ ) فقد لا يمكن التخلص منه ويشمل :

1- الفقد عند بدء تشغيل المرجل وضبط مستوى التشغيل .
2- الفقد من خلال مراحل التشغيل وخروج البخار من فتحة التصريف للمحمص حتى ضغط معين .
3- تسخين خطوط البخار وتفوير المياه المكثفة على الخارج والتأكد من نظافتها .
4- التفوير اللحظي من المرجل للتأكد سلامة تشغيل يلوف التفوير والتخلص من الرواسب الناتجة من إضافة الكيماويات .
5- التفوير الإضطرارى لضبط منسوب المياه بالمرجل .

ب ) فقد يمكن التخلص منه ويشمل :

1- تسرب المياه أو البخار من أوشاش ( أوجه ) الفلنشات – الوصلات 
– مصايد البخار – يلوف الأمان ............الخ 
2- أثناء التشغيل يجب التأكد تماما من منسوب المياه حتى لا يحدث 
تفوير المياه دون داع .

*الحرارة الكامنة :

عندما يصل السائل إلى درجة حرارة التشبع يبدأ الغليان بثبوت درجة الحرارة وتسمى كمية الحرارة اللازمة لتبخير وحدة الكتل من سائل يغلى الحرارة الكامنة يؤدى إضافة الحرارة الكامنة إلى زيادة إنثالبيا المادة بنفس الكمية .

* حرارة التحميص :

لرفع درجة حرارة البخار الجاف المشبع فوق درجة حرارة التشبع يتم تسخينه ولا يمكن تحميص البخار في غلاية المرجل طالما تحتوى على ماء ،ولتحميص البخار ينساب البخار المشبع أولا من اسطوانة المرجل(الغلاية) إلى المحمص وهو يتكون من أنابيب يمر بداخلها البخار وتسخن من الخارج بواسطة غازات الاحتراق .

* التعرف على خواص البخار وأهميتها :

البخارهوإحدى صور الماء .

ماء + كمية حرارة = بخار 
أي أن البخارهومياه تحمل كمية حرارية وتسمى كمية الحرارة المحولة بالبخار لكل وحدة وزنية (( الإنثالبيا )) .	

وينقسم البخار إلى :
أ ) بخار مشبع (( نسبة المياه المحملة = 1 ))
ب) بخار رطب (( نسبة المياه المحملة = أقل من 1 ))
ج ) بخار محمص (( نسبة المياه ألمحمله = صفر ))

للتعرف على مواصفات البخار يكفى التعرف على خاصيتين من خواصة مثل :

* درجة الحرارة .
* الضغط .
* الإنثالبيا.
* الحجم النوعي .
* نسبة الجفاف من المياه المحملة ......الخ

تمهيد التشغيل للمرجل

قبل البدء في التشغيل يجب التأكد من العناصر الآتية :-

1- المياه : يجب التأكد من كفايتها ومنسوبها في الغلاية .
2- هواء تذرية الوقود : وهواء الأجهزة( إذا كانت تعمل بالهواء ) .
3- الوقود وطلمبات الوقود . 
4- درجة حرارة المازوت : 100 درجة مئوية . 
5- مراجعة التزييت في كل الأجزاء المتحركة .
6- يجب مراجعة كل البلوف وبوابات التحكم .
7- مياه التبريد .

تشغيل المرجل بالمازوت ( مرجل 30 كجم / سم2 )

قبل بدء التشغيل يجب عمل الآتي :-
1-	التأكد من منسوب المياه في الغلاية .
2-	التأكد من أن جميع البلوف في الوضع المطلوب .
3-	التأكد من تشغيل مروحة الهواء الرئيسي .
4-	التأكد من سلامة الفونية ونظافة الفرن وقفل أبواب التفتيش .
5-	التأكد من تسخين المازوت إلى 100 درجة م. لتكون اللزوجة مناسبة للإشعال .
6-	نبدأ في إشعال الفونية مع ملاحظة كل المتغيرات ( حرارة – ضغط ..).
7- يجب ضبط معدل الحريق بحيث يكون التغير في ضغط المياه ودرجة الحرارة يكون بطيء ( بحيث يصل الضغط إلى 30 كجم / سم2 بعد4 ساعات ) .
ملحوظة :-مع زيادة الضغط ودرجة الحرارة يزيد حجم المياه في الغلاية وكذلك منسوب المياه .. لذلك يتم تفوير المياه وإعادة ضبط المنسوب .
8-عند الوصول إلى ضغط 2-3 كجم / سم2 يفتح بلف التهوية الموجود على الغلاية العليا .
9-عند الوصول إلى ضغط 10كجم / سم2 يفتح بلف البخار فتحة صغيرة لتسخين خط البخار .
10- عندما يصل الضغط إلى 15 كحم / سم2 نبدأ في فتح بلف البخار الرئيسي بالتدريج . 
11- يتم خلط بخار المرجل ( للحمل الخارجي ) بعد استقرار حالة المرجل وانتظام عمله .

ساقوم لاحقا برفع كل الصور التوضيحيه لهذا الموضوع حتى يسهل التخيل


----------



## el_rayes (5 سبتمبر 2008)

فين الردود يا اخوانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Eng.ammar (5 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## مهندس نورس (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا عزيزي على مجهودك الكبير .

جزاكم الله خيرا .

ننتظر الصور .


----------



## abubakr74 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

معلومات هايلة وممتازة وياريت المزيد يا أخي
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## el_rayes (2 أكتوبر 2008)

اطلب من المشرفين تثبيت هذا الموضوع لانه موضوع جيد


----------



## اوبرييتر (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## رمضان ابوعلي (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور جدا يااخي و ارجوا ارسال الصور التوضيحية لهذا الموضوعة حتي تعم الاستفادة الكاملة


----------



## وليد عبد المجيد (13 أكتوبر 2008)

حبه تنسيق للموضوع بالالوان و تكبير الخط و كام صورة مساعده و يكون يستاهل التثبيت
بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## YSF1 (13 أكتوبر 2008)

ماشاء الله بارك الله فيك
بصراحه شي جميل


----------



## علي الناصري (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع .. واطلب منك توضيح دورة المياه في محطات توليد الكهرباء البخارية مع ذكر الضروف التشغيلية ..


----------



## ابن الحرية (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ebalahmr (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً على المجهود المبذول


----------



## محمد الوباك (2 نوفمبر 2008)

الأشكال ليست ظاهرة


----------



## ابو عمر البغدادي (2 نوفمبر 2008)

لفبببببببببببببببببببببببببببب


----------



## mahir khween (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك اخي العزيز وانشالله المزيد من العلم والتطور


----------



## مهندس القطيفةدمشق (2 ديسمبر 2008)

أرجو منك يا أخي الكريم إرسال الملف مع الصور إلى ali.maksoud*********** 
فالموضوع يهمني جداً ولك مني فائق الإحترام والشكر.


----------



## مهندس القطيفةدمشق (2 ديسمبر 2008)

أرجو منك يا أخي الكريم إرسال الملف مع الصور إلى ali.maksoud على الياااااااهو
فالموضوع يهمني جداً ولك مني فائق الإحترام والشكر.


----------



## kabraider (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## دعاء الصياد (9 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع ولكن أين الصور التى توضح الشرح


----------



## حازم سعود سلمان (19 مارس 2009)

شكرا على كل المعلومات لدي سؤال ماهي الطريقه الكيمياويه مع النسب والمواد المستخدمه لغسل السطوح الخارجيه للغلايه حيث توجد ترسبات على سطح الغلايه بسبب استخدام وقود سيئ المواصفات لدي طريقه لكن كفائتها 80بالمئه


----------



## Alaa Rabie (29 مايو 2009)

مشكور عل المجهود الجميل


----------



## ayman ragab (7 يونيو 2009)

ارجو معرفه جميع المعلومات عن انظمه التهويه فى المصانع


----------



## م . احمد (8 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك بس لو كان مرسع بالرسومات لكان افضل ...
على كل حال احسنت


----------



## darshoo (21 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير بجد جميل بس ياريت ترفع الصور


----------



## خالدمحممد (31 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع به معلومات عملية قيمة


----------



## صلاح (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
موضوع جميل وفيه معلومات جيده كثيره.
بس عندي ملاحظه ارجوا قبولها وهي للجميع ايضا : عندما نكتب مثل هذه المواضيع التي فيها فائده لمن يريد يجب ان لانضيع اجرها وثوابها بطلب التعليق من الآخرين . نصيحه لجميع الاعضاء لننوي في قبل كتابة المشاركه كتابتها ان يكون الاجرفيها من الله سبحانه وتعالى ..وان تكون لك علم ينتفع به بعد مماتك . 
فلن يفيد الا الاجر في الآخره وهذه وسائل بسيطه لكسبه .. والله من وراء القصد ..
لي ملاحظه اخرى وهي حول تثبيت المواضيع لماذا يلح البعض في طلب التثبيت .. فلتكن مشاركاتنا بغرض الافاده والاجر ، ومتى ما كانت تستحق التثبيت فستثبت تلقائيا .
هذا مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق........


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (15 نوفمبر 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## minajim (19 نوفمبر 2009)

gooooooood


----------



## عمروبسيوني (25 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد من سيادتكم التعرف على ميكانيكيه تفاعل الTannin في غلايات البخار وهل ان الTannin يعمل Complex مع الحديد الداخل من مياه التغذيخ ام لا ؟ 
واذا كان معامل التركيز داخل الغلايه 120 مره والحديد الموجود داخل تنك التغذيه 0.05 والموجود داخل الغلايه 0.2 فاين باقي الحديد في حين ان معامل التركيز 120 مره


----------



## vormer (3 فبراير 2010)

افيدك الله و شكرا لك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 فبراير 2010)

معلومات مهمة
بارك الله فيك
ولكن لي رأي عسى أن ينال رضاك:
لو تقوم بكتابة الملف على الوورد وتدرج بعض الصور التوضيحية ثم تقوم بدراجه كرابط مرفق مما يسهم في زيادة قوة الموضوع ويمكن للحفاظ على مجهودك تحويله إلى ملف pdf
مع شكري


----------



## خالدمحممد (9 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونأمل لو شاركت ببعض المراجع العلمية بارك الله فيك


----------



## hamdy geneedy (14 فبراير 2010)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــكورا على الجهد الرائع والواضح


----------



## aldosoky2002 (20 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا

رجاء رفع الصور لتزداد الفائدة


----------



## ضياء كمال الصالحي (9 مارس 2010)

يسلمو على هال موضوع المحرز


----------



## dilyaro (10 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## adel1504 (25 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع ولكن أين اشكال المراجل التى اشرت إليها 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عامراليمني (27 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Ahmed Alkaabie (16 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل وشيق
شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك وبعلمك
لكن اين الصور؟


----------



## moamar_1970 (14 يونيو 2010)

الاخ العزيز شكرا جزيلا للموضوع وقد أغنيته
أريد أن أسال هل لديكم اية مرجع لكيفية حساب سطوح التسخين للمراجل البخارية ذات انابيب اللهب
وكيف نبدا بالتصميم في حال توفر الاستطاعة 
If Temp is given for Satu Steam and Steam Capacity kg/hour
so what will be the design pressure is it T+35 sat press
Thank you in Advance


----------



## khalid aljoaidi (26 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراَ على جهودك الكبيرة ياأخى


----------



## عامر سعدون (30 أغسطس 2010)

اخي العزبز ارجو ان ترسل لي ايميلك لدي عددمن الاسئلة كوني اعمل في مجال المراجل البخارية. ولكن اخي اين مخططات المراجل


----------



## eng.zahid (30 أغسطس 2010)

حقا موضوع راائع ويستحق الثناء عليه.... بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك .. نرجو الاسراع بتحميل الصور
كي لا يتم نسيان الموضوع .... وانصحك اخي العزيز ان تجمع الشرح وتنسيقه مع الصور بملف وورد ورفعه للمنتدى لتعم الفائدة .. وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## برهم السيد (15 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## sofy ebn abbas (18 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز 
لكن اين الاشكال التوضيحية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## okab73 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

يا ريت يكون عرض بوربوينت 
اي شرح مع رسومات 
لانه موضوع مهم لكن يحتاج الى شرح اكبر وبصور توضيحيه للفهم


----------



## م. بشار علي (8 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كابتن الحق (9 يناير 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا يستحق التقييم


----------



## yzenmri (15 فبراير 2011)

شكراً على المعلومات


----------



## ابومساعد9009 (4 يونيو 2011)

تسلم


----------



## eng_abdou (18 مارس 2013)

الف الف شكر وجزالك الله خيرا ارجو من حضرتك ان تعلمنما اكثر كيفية تشغيل الغلاية البخارية والتحكم فيها والحرارات والهواء


----------

